# Moved and router not working.



## Scroll_Tro0l (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I've got a problem with my server that I used as a router and I don't have much experience with FreeBSD or networking. I can't get a hold of the person who originally setup the server for me but I would really like to work at my new place since I've moved.

There is so much going on and wrong that I have no idea where to start, I'll try to keep things as organized as possible.

*Setup at my old place:*
Modem -> Server (Eris) -> Switch -> Ethernet Bridge -> My PC

*Setup here:*
Modem -> Server (Eris) -> Ethernet Bridge -> My PC

The server has a PCI Ethernet card and an on-board Ethernet slot. I can't even remember which did which (which was connected to modem and which was connected to switch).

I've tried booting the server with the modem connected to either one (I reset when I switched it) and couldn't get any internet on my pc. But before that, I need to know if even the server is getting connection via the modem but my guess is that it's not because of these two errors I'm getting:







Here is some other random info that might be helpful:
- Shows that it's attached to a hostname on boot
- Had a static local IP @ previous home
- My PC (not server) had some stuff in the DNS area of my LAN which I removed when I got here because my neighbor's wifi wasn't working on mine with it.
- Didn't have static IP at previous home or here.

Again, I'm not very experienced with this techy stuff so I need baby steps if possible. Really, the biggest change that occurred between it working and not working is a new IP since I've moved and the fact that I have no idea if I'm supposed to connect the modem to the PCI card or on-board.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2012)

> - Had a static local IP @ previous home
> ...
> - Didn't have static IP at previous home or here.



Pick a direction.

For a start, can you log in as root?


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Dec 29, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Pick a direction.



Local IP is static, Public IP isn't.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> For a start, can you log in as root?



Am I supposed to try to login directly from the machine? It doesnt come up with any usr/pass prompt on boot.Since it's not connecting to the internet, I can't connect to ssh via my phone. I do have the root login info as well as 2 other users I use for different programs.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 29, 2012)

Scroll_Tro0l said:
			
		

> Am I supposed to try to login directly from the machine?



Yes.



			
				Scroll_Tro0l said:
			
		

> It doesnt come up with any usr/pass prompt on boot.



Most probably, the prompt has been pushed-up from the screen by all the error messages. Simply try it; ignoring what you see on the screen, type the following:

root{enter}
therootpw{enter}

Replace therootpw with the actual password. With {enter} I mean the enter or return key.

After this, prepare your digital camera for a quick shot and then type:

ifconfig{enter}

Take the picture of the screen and attach it to your reply.


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Dec 29, 2012)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> After this, prepare your digital camera for a quick shot and then type:
> 
> ifconfig{enter}
> 
> Take the picture of the screen and attach it to your reply.



Using my pc keyboard on  server atm so i cudnt upload shot from tablet. It says "zsh: command not found: ipconfig"

...and now u haz no keyboard for pc


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 30, 2012)

Scroll_Tro0l said:
			
		

> ... It says "zsh: command not found: ipconfig"



The command is ifconfig (interface configuration) not ipconfig.

Anyway, congrats! You're in, otherwise zsh couldn't have told you correctly, that ipconfig was wrong.


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Dec 30, 2012)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> The command is ifconfig (interface configuration) not ipconfig.



What an embarrassing mistake   Here is the shot:






The net wasn't plugged in at that time, I stuck it into the MBO one without resetting the machine and I got the same thing.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 30, 2012)

I was hoping to see the settings of both Ethernet NICs.

We see only the configuration of re0, I guess that is the onboard one (a Realtek chipset). Are you sure, that the other one is correctly plugged-in to the PCI slot -- perhaps shaken out during transport?

gif0 is a VPN tunnel to an external address, and it seems to be configured to use re0 as the tunnel endpoint.

So, my best educated guess is, that the onboard ethernet was configured for internet access, and the PCI ethernet was in use for your LAN, but it is dead for some reason.

Check the PCI Ethernet card and repeat the steps until and including ifconfig.


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is the ifconfig in the right one:






I'm going to try putting a router between the modem and server + my pc right now.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

Your /etc/rc.conf should use DHCP to configure the re0 interface:

```
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP"
```

That's assuming that rl0 is the internal network based on the 192.168.0.1 address.  It's not possible to tell which interface is built in, but rl0 is the one with the cable attached.


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Dec 30, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That's assuming that rl0 is the internal network based on the 192.168.0.1 address.  It's not possible to tell which interface is built in, but rl0 is the one with the cable attached.



r10 is the PCI Ethernet card. Do you want me to still enter in that command?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

It doesn't matter which is built in, just which way they are assigned to the internal and external nets.  The 192.168.0.1 is an internal net.  So yes, comment out the old config for re0 and replace it with DHCP.


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Dec 30, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter which is built in, just which way they are assigned to the internal and external nets.  The 192.168.0.1 is an internal net.  So yes, comment out the old config for re0 and replace it with DHCP.



So sorry, but I have no idea how to do this. Could you please give me the exact commands that I need to type in?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

Edit /etc/rc.conf with ee(1):
`# ee /etc/rc.conf`

Find the line that starts ifconfig_re=.  Comment it out by putting a # in front of it.  On the next line, add this:

```
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP"
```

Save the file pressing Escape, Enter, and Enter again.


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Dec 31, 2012)

Did all those edits. rolfheinrich helped me out directly for a few hours. We were able to get access to it via ssh, but only by disconnecting the client machine from the internet.

The final problem we ran into was the IP of the server from the end connected to the modem. Initially, ifconfig would show "inet 0.0.0.0", and then later "inet 192.168.0.100" when it should have been showing the public IP address. We tried the same with a USB cable and got similar results. At this point, we don't know if the issue is specific to the modem or the server.

Any insight?

Btw, Sooper Double Thumbs for rolf for the 3+ hours he patiently troubleshot with me.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 1, 2013)

All your pictures show status: no carrier on re0 so is everything linked up good? Could be something as simple as a bad cable. What happens if you restart the networking and manually ask for a DHCP address?

`# service netif restart`
`# dhclient re0`


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Jan 1, 2013)

junovitch said:
			
		

> All your pictures show status: no carrier on re0 so is everything linked up good? Could be something as simple as a bad cable. What happens if you restart the networking and manually ask for a DHCP address?



Those images were taken quite a bit ago. When plugged, re0 shows inet 0.0.0.0. An hr ago I hooked my PC to the server again to ssh into it but I couldn'. I found this in my PC's ipconfig though: 


```
Ethernet adapter net:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : laggygamerz.com
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:470:3823:cafe:94d4:ff98:5c72:60c9
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::94d4:ff98:5c72:60c9%10
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.42
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e0:1cff:fe3c:7ffb%10
                                       192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Ethernet adapter Tunngle:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3081A486-6E4F-4147-9BA0-335141717DBC}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E9742225-67C1-40E9-B9F7-B2E64507E8AA}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.laggygamerz.com:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : laggygamerz.com
```

It looks like the server is still trying to tunnel thru laggygamerz.com (which it will no longer be able to do since that server is offline). Any insight on any of this?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Your ipconfig output looks right assuming that the server is running a DHCP client on rl0 and the DNS suffix is laggygamerz.com. When you say you can't SSH into it, does it ask for a username/password or does it not ask for anything? Remember that you likely won't be able use root as that is blocked by the default. If you can run the commands I mentioned earlier from a console and post the output that would be very helpful.


----------



## Scroll_Tro0l (Jan 1, 2013)

Weehoo! We got it! (mostly rolf though)

We had to put comcast's domain into the dhclient.conf and that worked instantly.

Thanks everyone and enjoy the new year!


----------

